# Seven years to retirement, figured this would be a good place to start!



## NotASailorYet (Jun 10, 2010)

I just moved 18 miles from the sailing capitol of the US and I figured now would be the best time and place to try my hand at sailing. My goal right now is to take some classes and trade my open bow boat in for a sail boat. I would like to be a proficient sailor when my 20 is up and cruise the coast for a few years. Pleased to meet everyone and I look forward to gaining valuable knowledge from all the seasoned sailors out there.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome to SN. That sounds like a great plan, lot's of people here willing to answer questions.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Welcome, The Chesapeake is a great place to coastal cruise and stretch out from Maine to the Bahamas. Keep us posted. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## NotASailorYet (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## NotASailorYet (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, i am looking at schools right now. I was directed to the Annapolis Sailing School by a helpful gentleman at the Sail Yard. Any suggestions on schools?


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

You might get more out of joining a sailing club with a teaching program. My own club in Miami encourages new members to join in the racing, rendezvous etc and several new members have become members of my crew. One such lady has sailed with my wife and I in Florida, Bahamas, Caribbean, France and the UK...and that is a great resume after taking sailing 101 at the club.

If you are military the club will give you free lessons and sailing experience...I can even get you a boat to sleep on.

Military Outreach

Phil


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Welcome! As you've already learned, Chesapeake is a great place to sail and learn. Your profile says you're military; you might check out the Pentagon Sailing Club. Depending on the mood of the Sup that day, you can also sometimes check out a boat for rec sailing from the Naval Academy in Annapolis.


----------



## oldsalty (Sep 25, 2002)

There is a great deal of information in sailing books. Royce's book on sailing was my book of learning. I read all I could for a year. The 1st sailboat I was in was offered for sale & I bought it. The next day I sailed by myself--it was a beautiful 17 ft. daysailer with a wishbone tiller built in Germany. I got the bug & have never got over it for 53 yr. & over 50,000 miles under my "keel"!


----------



## climbhike (Mar 29, 2013)

Good to have a plan. Mine is four years till retirement. Have a small sloop for inland waters now. Want to get a mid-size trailer sailer in a few years. I am in Kalamazoo, MI and will be spending time on Lake Michigan. Wife and I have several kids and grandkids in the Chicago area. Would like to sail across and play with them there or have them visit us and sail up the shore of Michigan. If I need to see new shores I can haul up to Traverse City and have the boat wet in 5 hours or less. A couple hours east will have me on Lake Erie and beyond. That should keep me busy for a few years. So now I'm watching the classifieds and getting a feel for the used boat market around here. Will pull the trigger in a year or so. Hunter or McGregor or ? Hope this all works out. Dave G


----------

